# Extention of the conservation season in ND



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Has anyone seen or heard any possibility that the spring CO season will be extended in ND. This will be the first time since the begining of the CO season that I am actually worried about not being able to hunt snow geese around the peak migration. The northern areas of the state won't see good hunting numbers until close to the end of the month and early May with the amount of snow left and the forcasted temps still well below average. With the season closing May 5, there will most likely be lots of geese around to hunt after the closing date. I know there always seems to be geese around after the season closes, but this year there will be fairly large amounts still migrating through compared to previous years. Hunting in Canada is always an option but makes things alot more complicated and more expensive, rather than hunting state side.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm sure it won't get officially extended because the Feds never do anything that quickly. I wonder if they would bother enforcing it though?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I would be hard because of farmers doing field work and the winter crops would start growing again and they would get damaged.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

All the more reason to do it. I doubt many farmers want several thousand snows grubbing on their winter wheat.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

There are more crops then winter wheat. Plus you can't hunt on winter wheat without talking to the landowner and there aren't enough smart people to realize its a winter crop and not regrowth.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Based on comments at the advisory meeting I do not think so. they did not rule it out but the work involved to extend it will likely come to a head about the time the snow line moves north of the border.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> There are more crops then winter wheat. Plus you can't hunt on winter wheat without talking to the landowner and there aren't enough smart people to realize its a winter crop and not regrowth.


And this situation magically only happens after May 5th?

It's always about the farmers with you isn't it?

Maybe we should make alcohol illegal because people might drink and drive?

Maybe we should make guns illegal because someone might shoot someone?

AND maybe we shouldn't extend the CO because someone might trespass onto winter wheat!?

Your logic is retarded

Extend the season. If someone breaks the law then the farmer has every right to call them in and they'll get busted for hunting on posted land and be fined and lose their license for a year. Trying to "idiot proof" society is just that, idiotic.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

oh god not again


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Really


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Even if the geese come through it will be hard to find a field in which you won't be knee deep in mud by noon..............


----------

